# Information on my horse



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Did the horse come from a rescue agency?
Does the horse have any papers?
What were the circumstances around the rescue?
Any way you could get in contact with the old owner?
Does the horse have a brand? microchip?
Do you know the horse's breed?

That's all I can think of at the moment... helps if you have more information like that above...


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

FVG if the horse was a rescue wouldn't the last place to be looking for anwsers wouldn't be from the old owners, you never know what kind of siduation the horse came from, look for tatoo's or brands, mustangs are on the neck, tb's under the lip or any branding any where on the horse it's self including the check bone, next visit from the vet see if it can be scanned for a chip...gl


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If there were charges filed you MAY be able to get the information on the case from the rescue agency. If you can, then you MIGHT be able to get the last owners name. SOMETIMES if you can figure out who the last owner was depending on the breed, you can do a search by owner and find a listing of all horses that person has owned and then MAYBE you can narrow your information down from there...

But more than likely you are going to be doing alot of geuss work on the type of breed and then what the horse was used for and what types of abuse or neglect it suffered. You'll figure alot of that out through day to day quirks. The sad thing about rescues is that alot of times, you never find out the real story unless the agency knows... and sometimes, they have no idea, especially if they bought it at auction which sometimes they will do. They'll go to auctions and pick out horses they think they can save and if they can get them at a certain price, they'll buy them......


----------

